# Issue with Memory Seat, SEL-P



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

So I'm having a quirky issue with the memory seat in my Tig.

I've followed the same procedure I used to do in my Touareg (never had a problem there) of setting myself up as #1 in the seat memory. I turn on the car/motor, set the seat/lumbar/mirrors to how I want, then press SET for 1 sec, and then #1. I get the chime like it saves. If I go ahead and press #1 again, right after saving, the seat/lumbar move back to a close position every time. It just doesn't save my seat position. Makes it a real pain every time I get into the car after it being locked having to manually setup my set again. No idea what's going on here of if I'm missing something, but looking for a hand. 

Thanks!


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> So I'm having a quirky issue with the memory seat in my Tig.
> 
> I've followed the same procedure I used to do in my Touareg (never had a problem there) of setting myself up as #1 in the seat memory. I turn on the car/motor, set the seat/lumbar/mirrors to how I want, then press SET for 1 sec, and then #1. I get the chime like it saves. If I go ahead and press #1 again, right after saving, the seat/lumbar move back to a close position every time. It just doesn't save my seat position. Makes it a real pain every time I get into the car after it being locked having to manually setup my set again. No idea what's going on here of if I'm missing something, but looking for a hand.
> 
> Thanks!


You gotta set the electronic parking brake, turn ignition on and shift transmission to neutral. Did you do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I did not. None of the videos I've seen stated that needed to be done. Will give it a shot.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

autostrophic said:


> You gotta set the electronic parking brake, turn ignition on and shift transmission to neutral. Did you do that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did that, same issue. Turned on the car, put it in N with the e-brake on, and set my seat/mirrors. Hit SET and then 1. Got the ding. As soon as I hit 1 again, the seat starts moving up even though I just set it.


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

I am having an issue with my memory seat as well, my buttons don’t do anything they are completely dead. The car has been at the dealer since 12/27 and they still haven’t been able to figure it out.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Ours may well be different here in NZ but FWIW our seat position (and mirror position and even radio frequency and volume etc etc) all are saved automatically to the individual key fob when you switch off. Then when you use the key to get in it says "Welcome Derek" or whatever and anything anybody shifted in between times is reset to your settings. You can also have other people listed against the same key and you use the up and down arrows on the steering wheel to select another person, once selected it will go to how it was setup when THAT person last switched off the car. You can also access and alter the "people" memory via the stereo system but we just did it with the keys and named drivers.

Yours may well be different but that's how it works here. We have the 1,2,3 buttons on the seat as well but I've never even touched them.

Cheers


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Just an update on this issue. After the Tig being at the dealer for 3 of the past 4 weeks, the issue is better, but still not fixed. I had to wait a for a week and a half as my dealer had to order a new memory seat module from Germany. Once that was in, they stated it was fixed, but it was not. Took the car back and another week later, they took both my keys, supposedly reprogrammed the seat and did a basic setting on it, and stated it was fixed. It still is not. I called VW Customer Care today and opened a case with them and and waiting to hear from a rep tomorrow. 

However, it's clear the issue is NOT that the position is not being saved. It is that when I put the seat all the way back and down (where I like to have it), for some reason, the seat moves forward and up a small bit every time the car is unlocked and the door is opened. If I move the seat forward and up, the position is saved and there is no problem. It also saves the seat back and mirror position as well. But, when the seat is all the way back and down, not matter what I do, as soon as I either open a locked door, or hit the #1 button, it then moves up again. It almost seems as if the seat doesn't know where the full back/down position is, which is why it moves back up. It is super odd.

I don't want to be ****ty to my dealer as they've always treated me very well, but, I am not going to keep a car that I have to move the seat into a position I like, every time I get into my car. Other than this one issue, I love the car, but, this is absolutely frustrating.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

I see that a couple of SEL-P owners have chimed in here and may have had faulty electronics with memory seats. I am not sure our Tiguan falls under the faulty electronics category, but here is the issue.

We have our two key fobs programmed, one for the wife and one for me. We also have the settings saved with a number on the seat memory. By pressing the set memory number, the stored memory settings are restored without any issues and so is the case when we select a saved driver profile. 

Unlocking the car with one or the other key fob however is a different story and seems very intermittent. My expectation is that if I drive the car last and everything (seat height/distance, mirrors, radio, etc.) was set per my preferences/driver profile when I parked/locked the car, they should remain that way when I unlock the car (with my key fob) for the next trip. Instead, if my wife unlocked the car with her key fob after I had last driven/parked/locked the car, then the car should recognize her key fob and adjust everything to match what is set under her profile or match the adjustments she made at the time of her last trip. What I have noticed however is that the car is not (always) adjusting the seats and such based on the key fob memory and more often than not, we are having to select the driver profile on the display or from the car settings to make seat/mirror adjustments per our set preferences.

I understand that if both of us got in the car at the same time with both our key fobs, then a driver selection may be required. But shouldn't it automatically select the driver profile based on the key fob if only one of the key fobs is in the car?

FWIW, the car only has about 220 miles right now and is less than 2 weeks old.


----------



## BRNARDN (Mar 25, 2013)

martiansoldier said:


> I see that a couple of SEL-P owners have chimed in here and may have had faulty electronics with memory seats. I am not sure our Tiguan falls under the faulty electronics category, but here is the issue.
> 
> We have our two key fobs programmed, one for the wife and one for me. We also have the settings saved with a number on the seat memory. By pressing the set memory number, the stored memory settings are restored without any issues and so is the case when we select a saved driver profile.
> 
> ...


I have been getting weird issues with the key fob programming as well. The problem though is that it is inconsistent, so I am not able to replicate it to the techs at the dealer. Now, regarding the memory seats, there seems to be an issue with its software, that does not allow it to save the seat either on the all the way down and/or all the way back position. I like to have my seat all the way down, and everytime I get in the car, the seat moves a little bit up, and to make matters worse, it is not always the same amount of movement, sometimes its just a little bit, sometimes it is a bit more, but it never stays all the way down. I brought it in for service, and after two weeks at the dealer, they said there was nothing wrong with it. I believe M Diddy had them make a workaround by changing some programming on his car, but that seems all that can be done, unfortunately. It really is a bummer that VW sells a car with software issues... But at least this one does not make the environment worse


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

BRNARDN said:


> I have been getting weird issues with the key fob programming as well. The problem though is that it is inconsistent, so I am not able to replicate it to the techs at the dealer. Now, regarding the memory seats, there seems to be an issue with its software, that does not allow it to save the seat either on the all the way down and/or all the way back position. I like to have my seat all the way down, and everytime I get in the car, the seat moves a little bit up, and to make matters worse, it is not always the same amount of movement, sometimes its just a little bit, sometimes it is a bit more, but it never stays all the way down. I brought it in for service, and after two weeks at the dealer, they said there was nothing wrong with it. I believe M Diddy had them make a workaround by changing some programming on his car, but that seems all that can be done, unfortunately. It really is a bummer that VW sells a car with software issues... But at least this one does not make the environment worse


I realized yesterday that it helps to RTFM!

If you have not tried this already, owner's manual explains how to assign a key to a user profile either manually or automatically. So, I checked the settings in the car and it was set to assign keys manually, which I did by selecting the option and pressing the "unlock" button on the key fob. I did this for both key fobs, assigning one to the wife's profile and one to mine. Tested it out a few times and worked as expected by automatically repositioning the seat and selecting preferences based on the key fob used to unlock the car.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys.

I thought I commented about my solution in this, but, it looks like I missed it. Will let you know the outcome when I'm on my PC and can type more.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

just wondering if anyone that has this issue has had it successfully fixed. Like many, the issue is when the seat is at the lowest position. For a few days, it barely moves, then for a few days it moves up a bit, then for a few days it moves up to point that my head nearly touches the ceiling. It cant seem to make up its mind what it wants to do. Ive had it in the dealership several times and im told it is in VW's hands now.


----------

